# Where can I find a 510 connection locally? Please help.



## Serialvapist (2/7/18)

Hi vapers. I am looking for a 510 connection. I don't care if it is new or used and I will pay for it. Please help.
I have allready tried, no luck with it.


----------



## yaasir (2/7/18)

What do you mean by a 510 connection?
Most mods come with 510 connection as this is a standard.

Unless you looking for a 510 connector? as seen in image below.. 
I'm sure someone in the forum will be able to point you in the right direction.




Regards
Yaasir


----------



## yaasir (2/7/18)

Why not introduce yourself in the introduction thread. 
This is a friendly place with a lot of guidance and info too. 
It only takes a couple of seconds and you on your way to a beautiful start in the community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir (2/7/18)

One more thing... this thread will do better in the "Who has stock" section under "Local Supporting Vedors" instead of Modders Paradise.


----------



## Silver (2/7/18)

Thanks @yaasir 

Just shout if you want us to move it @Serialvapist


----------



## Spyro (2/7/18)

I can have a look for you. I have a box full of broken mods. I'll take a look see and report back when I remember

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serialvapist (3/7/18)

Spyro said:


> I can have a look for you. I have a box full of broken mods. I'll take a look see and report back when I remember


Thank you very much


----------



## Serialvapist (3/7/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @yaasir
> 
> Just shout if you want us to move it @Serialvapist


If it will help I would appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## Stosta (3/7/18)

Serialvapist said:


> If it will help I would appreciate it, thanks.


Thread has been moved so any vendors that might be able to help you out can contribute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (3/7/18)

I am also still looking for one


----------



## Spyro (5/7/18)

Will take a look over the course of the weekend. Having a busy week. May find a few for you guys. Def's no BF pins though


----------

